# Oxford by-pass overnight parking



## Cherekee (May 1, 2005)

Hi,

Is the Peartree Services parking still available for an overnight stop on way from Poole to Lincs. Would it be fairly quiet do you reckon?

Cheers


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

probably ok, but not the quietest place. a better stop is perhaps at Begbroke near the "Royal Sun" pub in the A44 (used to be the A34) about 3 miles north

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/place...2!3m1!1s0x4876c5ab42a0ee9f:0xa83bce48984ec273

not been there for a while, but the road is not very busy nowadays. You can get across to the M40 northobound easily across country or dounbling back to Peartree

There's a CL at a pub in Kidlington called the Highwayman, stopped there a few years back when it used to be called the Wise Alderman

http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/sites/details.asp?revid=9765


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

On the South side of Oxford there is a P+R (cannot remember the name) approaching from the south, pass the main entrance(because it has height barriers) take first left, and immediately left is entrance to a part of P+R which has no barrier. 

It is opposite a large camping/clothing store, behind which is the Oxford CC&C site - so if you have co-ordinates for that you are home and dry.

From western by-pass it is about 3/4 mile(?)

Geoff


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I think there used to be a separate barrier for the MH parking at the P&R there, and you had to ask at the main control for it to be opened. Arriving late could be a problem! And chargeable?

http://www.oxford.gov.uk/PageRender/decTS/High_Sided_Vehicles_and_Caravans_occw.htm

and they don't (officially) allow overnighting.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

bognormike said:


> I think there used to be a separate barrier for the MH parking at the P&R there, and you had to ask at the main control for it to be opened. Arriving late could be a problem! And chargeable?
> 
> http://www.oxford.gov.uk/PageRender/decTS/High_Sided_Vehicles_and_Caravans_occw.htm
> 
> and they don't (officially) allow overnighting.


Mike, you could be right, as I may be 4 years out of date.

Geoff


----------



## klyne (May 10, 2005)

nicholsong said:


> On the South side of Oxford there is a P+R (cannot remember the name) approaching from the south, pass the main entrance(because it has height barriers) take first left, and immediately left is entrance to a part of P+R which has no barrier.
> 
> It is opposite a large camping/clothing store, behind which is the Oxford CC&C site - so if you have co-ordinates for that you are home and dry.
> 
> ...


I think the one you are thinking of is the Redbridge Park and Ride.

David


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

klyne said:


> I think the one you are thinking of is the Redbridge Park and Ride.
> 
> David


...and the shop opposite is a "Go Outdoors".

If you are a member there is also an excellent "Britstop" at a farmshop just outside Oxford.


----------



## Cherekee (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for the advice. Not till end of May so plenty of time to think about it. We do not arrive in Poole until 20.00 so may well just park up on the docks and leave early for Lincs.

By the way as an aside the new Condor high speed ferry starts end of this month. They tell us it will be a "big" improvement on the 2 existing ferries being a different design.

Alan


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

We have stayed at The Chequers pub before,although not a pub stop they allow you to use the car park as long as you have a meal or a drink.It's quite quiet as it's set back off the A34,the food is very good.

51.856965,-1.22185

http://chequerswestonthegreen.co.uk/


----------



## Cherekee (May 1, 2005)

Update to my original question re an overnight stop near Oxford. We took "bigtrees" advice and stopped the night at the Chequers pub. Very pleasant stop with a nice view over the field and we enjoyed the evening meal. The beer was nice and the locals friendly. Worth a walk around the village which has a Post Office come mini village shop and they sell newspapers. Convenient from the A34 and was not noisy at all.

Alan


----------

